

Ask HN: What are your favorite audio books? - philwebster

Are there books that you would recommend that really suit the format?
======
brandoncordell
So far it's been World War Z, hands down.

The book lends itself to the audio format extremely well due to the fact that
a large part of the book takes place in the form of interviews. The author
(Max Brooks) plays the part of the interviewer.

Another reason I love it is the cast. Alan Alda, Rob Reiner, Henry Rollins,
Mark Hamill, John Tuturro among others make it a fantastic listen.

------
scottrb
The tenth anniversary edition of American Gods is read by a great cast, and is
more like a play than an audio book. Each character is read well. Really
sucked me in.

~~~
philwebster
Thank you, American Gods sounds great! It didn't occur to me to look for audio
dramas, but I have always liked them because I grew up listening to a show
called Adventures in Odyssey that was extremely well done. (It was built
around an extremely conservative Christian viewpoint that I have since strayed
from, but the stories have stuck with me through the years.)

